# LOTR Battle For Middle-earth 2 Installation problem



## MedievalGuy (Dec 31, 2013)

I just got BFME2 today from a seller on Amazon. The copy was new and never opened, so when I go to install it today, it gets to about 83% on the file msvcr71.dll, and then after a minute or two says "A problem occurred trying to transfer file from media". I read some things that said it's because the disc is scratched, but that's not possible since there's not a scratch on it and it's new. So how do I go about finishing the install? Is there a way to manually transfer the file? Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Try copying the files to a temporary folder and install from there.


----------



## MedievalGuy (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Ebackhus. How do I go about doing that? I just installed the game on my little brothere's Windows 8 PC and it installed perfectly fine. So how do I go about copying the files to a folder? There are 6 discs to the game.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Copy that one disc that's giving you trouble to a new folder if copies it all without any error you may be able to point the installer to it when it fails during the install.


----------

